# Help: liquid soap turned cloudy



## pauledds (Sep 14, 2014)

I made my first batch of hp liquid soap. After diluting it down it came out such a beautiful clear golden color. I then added lemon essential oil. Still clear. I poured it into some bottles with foaming pumps. It makes a nice thick foamy lather. The trouble is after about a day and a half it is all turning cloudy. What went wrong and can I fix this?


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 14, 2014)

I've found that certain scents will turn the soap cloudy. When that happens, I just add PS80 to it little by little until it clears up.


 IrishLass


----------



## crystaljdl (Jan 21, 2020)

I've also read that citrus flavors will break down plastic containers and turn cloudy.


----------

